# BigMag² - 1500+ Lumen Led 6D Mag



## mash.m (Nov 24, 2007)

hello,

i want to share some pictures of my current mod: a 6D size mag with a aluminium custom made head. weigh of the head about 4 pound. there are 12 seoul z power p4 led´s, driven from 6D size rechargeable batteries (8000mA/h) at 830mA each. there are two led rows. each contains 6 led´s, these two rows in serial, so i can drive the led´s direktly with 7.2 volts at 5000mA over all.
the reflectors are 20mm ims type SO20X. it is very hard to find reflectors in germany. the front is museum glass with low reflection secured by a stainless steel welding wire. the complete head is not screwed, cause the thread is not metric and we can´t dublicate it. there are three grub screws. one of these you can see at the second last picture.
beamshots will follow if the weather is better here in good old germany.

first step, make a plan:





second, buy twelve led´s and stick it with thermal glue to the head:








third, soldering:




fourth, test:








and the last, put it together and coat the head:




left:ultrafire 602c - right:BigMag²:




anyone interested?

markus


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you even need to ask? 

BEAMSHOTS PLS!

*edit* ok i just read the part about beamshots if the weather is good part.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW

One of the best first posts I've seen.

What's the runtime of that thing?

:welcome:


----------



## mash.m (Nov 24, 2007)

hello,

runtime will be about 95 minutes.

the weather clears up for some minutes so i have took some pictures.

first picture will show light into the terrain. end of beam is 100 meter = 300 feet and the the terrain falls a little up. exiff information: 2sec F4.0 and zommed three times:


----------



## mash.m (Nov 24, 2007)

second photo shows some trees at 138 meters / 424 feet messured with a zeiss laser distance measurement device. same exiff:





sorry they are blurred cause i haven´t time to take a tripod.

markus


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 24, 2007)

Wooo, that is one throwing led. How much does it weight?


----------



## Pokerstud (Nov 24, 2007)

Finally, I've been looking for a new pocket EDC. 

Beautiful job actually. Any Idea if you'll produce them ( head only )?


I've had 6D ROPs' before with CTA 12000mAH batts, and IT weighed alot. A 4# head, 6 batts, etc...............8# ?


----------



## mash.m (Nov 25, 2007)

@pokerstud:
this light is all, but not pocket :laughing:

*This Maglite separates the boys from the man:*
*gewicht / weigh : 2500 gramm - 90oz :hairpull:*

markus


----------



## mash.m (Nov 26, 2007)

now the second one is ready, testet and on german ebay 270190977188 cause i can´t post here on the marketplace. i send all arround the word. i will take only the shipping coasts!

beamshots 35 watt selfmade hid vs. BigMag² will follow!

markus


----------



## mash.m (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello again,

here now the Beamshots 35Watt HID vs. BigMag²! Distance to the football clubhouse 120 meters / 360 feet!

HID:




BigMag²:




markus


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautiful job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gladius01 (Dec 1, 2007)

mash.m said:


> Hello again,
> 
> here now the Beamshots 35Watt HID vs. BigMag²! Distance to the football clubhouse 120 meters / 360 feet!
> 
> ...


 
:welcome: Nice flashlight. Does it generate alot of heat when using for along time? Do the light maintain the brightness when it is on for half an hour and to the 95 minutes, before it step down?


----------



## mash.m (Dec 1, 2007)

hello,

after 15 minutes in a room it get warm but not hot. outside, actually it is winter, it is cold after 60 minutes runtime.
detailed brightness messuraments will follow. but after 60 minutes it takes the same current ampere like after 5 minutes.

markus


----------



## maik (Jan 8, 2008)

mash.m said:


> hello,
> 
> after 15 minutes in a room it get warm but not hot. outside, actually it is winter, it is cold after 60 minutes runtime.
> detailed brightness messuraments will follow. but after 60 minutes it takes the same current ampere like after 5 minutes.
> ...





made in germany!!!very nice!!!respect!


----------



## SafetyBob (Jan 8, 2008)

Since you drive the LEDs directly, did you put a resistor in the wiring somewhere to limit current? 

Could you tell us how you painted or finished the head?

Thank you for posting this. Now I know what to do incase I cannot thread well on my lathe. I had thought of doing something like you have done, but have not done anything other than single LED modifications. Getting ready for my first multiple LED mod later in the month. 

Great job!!

Bob E.


----------



## Krit (Jan 8, 2008)

Great light. It's very bright equal to HID beam.


----------



## mash.m (Jan 10, 2008)

SafetyBob said:


> Since you drive the LEDs directly, did you put a resistor in the wiring somewhere to limit current?
> 
> Could you tell us how you painted or finished the head?
> 
> ...


 
thank you!

the head is finished with car motor varnish that was burned in at 200° celsius in the backing oven.
the led´s are driven direkt without any resistor. this is no problem, cause there are always 2 led in row so we get a fv of 7,4 volts. 6 d-size nimh batteries in series are also 7,2 volt. the disadvantage is that the flashlight will be a little darker after one hour of use and you can only use nimh batteries!!! with normal batteries you must use only 5 with one dummy, then you get 7,5 volts...

markus

edit:
i forgot, my next flashlight will be ready in the next days. it will also be a bigmag, but bigmag³:
same head, but much lighter then the old one
20 ssc p4 chips
4D mag
steppless dimming via pwm, the problem at this moment!
destination are 3500 lumen
weight will be under 1500gramms - still hope


----------



## THE OFF (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW... Beautiful light!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Long John (Jan 10, 2008)

Conratulations Markus :thumbsup:...:twothumbs...:goodjob:

I don't know how this could happen, but I have oversight your thread until now 

Very nice lights with a huge output 


Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## maik (Jan 12, 2008)

mash.m said:


> thank you!
> 
> the head is finished with car motor varnish that was burned in at 200° celsius in the backing oven.
> the led´s are driven direkt without any resistor. this is no problem, cause there are always 2 led in row so we get a fv of 7,4 volts. 6 d-size nimh batteries in series are also 7,2 volt. the disadvantage is that the flashlight will be a little darker after one hour of use and you can only use nimh batteries!!! with normal batteries you must use only 5 with one dummy, then you get 7,5 volts...
> ...




markus , ich will so ein teil ! bitte mach mir mal ein angebot per mail 
danke vorab!


i need the bigmag3 !!!


----------

